# Worried tadpoles are sick



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

White spots on my tads. Azureus. Feed on catfish pellets 54% protein. Each had 4 in the six days I’ve had them. Alongside a couple of hydei for treats. Temp pretty much 22C consistently. 
Java moss and almond leaf. Water is aged tap 50% and 50% tadpole tea. Got from breeder 6 days ago. Otherwise they seem to be eating well and swim well if lights go on/ I walk by. Otherwise still. Done one water change yesterday. Pics below. Initially thought it was just the food in their stomachs, however now there is a small spot that looks the same on another tadpoles tail. I keep them individually.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome, DieHydei. I don't know for sure what is going on with the tads, if anything. Have you spoken to the breeder about the spots? Are there spots on any of his or her other tadpoles? If they are eating, that is a good sign. It might just be temporary stress. Good luck, and try not to worry!

Mark


----------



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

Encyclia said:


> Welcome, DieHydei. I don't know for sure what is going on with the tads, if anything. Have you spoken to the breeder about the spots? Are there spots on any of his or her other tadpoles? If they are eating, that is a good sign. It might just be temporary stress. Good luck, and try not to worry!
> 
> Mark


Thank you matey, there are some lighter ones on the other two, however I have spoken to others about this and they mentioned it could be due to ammonia. I am just glad to here that you don’t recognise this as a disease!


----------



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

DieHydei said:


> Thank you matey, there are some lighter ones on the other two, however I have spoken to others about this and they mentioned it could be due to ammonia. I am just glad to here that you don’t recognise this as a disease!


Sorry, he said he’d never seen that before, but mentioned I had been feeding about twice as much as he normally would, leading me to further think about the ammonia.


----------

